# Uomini e Donne: prima tronista transgender nella nuova edizione



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2021)

Nella prossima edizione del programma pomeridiano di Canale 5 "*Uomini e Donne*" condotto da *Maria De Filippi*, che tornerà in onda a settembre 2021, ci sarà una rivoluzione. 

Come annunciato da Dagospia, sul trono siederà la prima tronista transgender; trattasi di una commessa, in passato uomo e che ha concluso il percorso di transizione per diventare donna.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2385784 ha scritto:


> Nella prossima edizione del programma pomeridiano di Canale 5 "*Uomini e Donne*" condotto da *Maria De Filippi*, che tornerà in onda a settembre 2021, ci sarà una rivoluzione.
> 
> Come annunciato da Dagospia, sul trono siederà la prima tronista transgender; trattasi di una commessa, in passato uomo e che ha concluso il percorso di transizione per diventare donna.


Prima o poi riempirà anche Temptation Island con le finte donne. Per carità, liberissime di partecipare e la loro presenza fa comodo per attirare l'attenzione e fare ascolti, ma basta che poi non vadano a sostituire quelle biologiche che da etero quale sono preferisco.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

*Svelata l'identità della tronista transgender: si chiama Andrea Nicole, commessa di 29 anni, da Milano.




*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2021)

Spacciatori di demenza.

Hanno ucciso milioni e milioni di cervelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Svelata l'identità della tronista transgender: si chiama Andrea Nicole, commessa di 29 anni, da Milano.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Immagino che sia li per meritocrazia e non perché travione


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Immagino che sia li per meritocrazia e non perché travione


Tifo l’incubo dei travioni non finirà mai


----------



## Stex (25 Agosto 2021)

pensa l'uomo con cui andra... verra vessato di essere gaisss


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Svelata l'identità della tronista transgender: si chiama Andrea Nicole, commessa di 29 anni, da Milano.
> 
> 
> 
> *


L'hanno modellato bene.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Svelata l'identità della tronista transgender: si chiama Andrea Nicole, commessa di 29 anni, da Milano.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Che vi devo dire per me si vede che non è una donna, poi per carità nulla contro, ognuno deve essere libero di vivere la propria vita come meglio crede, senza ovviamente danneggiare il prossimo


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2021)

Alla fine di Maio ha completato la transizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hanno modellato bene.



Possono modellare finché vogliono, ma la natura è la natura... salterà sempre fuori qualcosa di maschile, la voce, i peli, chi va con questa va sempre con un uomo, seppur con due orifizi di cui uno finto. Evidentemente c'è a chi piace, fatti loro, basta non rompano le palle a me imponendomi questi canoni come normali.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2021)

Per me si possono anche Inc...a vicenda. Non si azzardassero però ad entrare nelle scuole con questi argomenti sti malati...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Immagino che sia li per meritocrazia e non perché travione


da quando in qua un tronista viene scelto per meritocrazia?  poi merito de che, devi stare seduto su di una sedia a dire banalita


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2021)

Speriamo che in futuro le aziende non imporranno antal x travioni o tot x altro in azienda.. anche sembra che piano piano si vada in questa direzione

Altro che obbligo vaccino per lavorare qua dovrai essere stravionato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per me si possono anche Inc...a vicenda. Non si azzardassero però ad entrare nelle scuole con questi argomenti sti malati...



Lo hanno già fatto


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2021)

Vedrete se entro breve non ci ritroviamo con ministri, managers aziendali e personaggi importanti tutti transgender.

Ovviamente per dimostrare che esiste la meritocrazia, e non si fanno scelte basate sul sesso.

Logico, direi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2021)

andrea nicole.
nome perfetto. anche da questo non si capisce da che parte sta.


----------



## princeps (25 Agosto 2021)

domanda da ignorante: se uno non trova attrazione per un trans in quanto trans è transfobico?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> domanda da ignorante: se uno non trova attrazione per un trans in quanto trans è transfobico?


Sei un nazistah!1!1!1!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Possono modellare finché vogliono, ma la natura è la natura... salterà sempre fuori qualcosa di maschile, la voce, i peli, chi va con questa va sempre con un uomo, seppur con due orifizi di cui uno finto. Evidentemente c'è a chi piace, fatti loro, basta non rompano le palle a me imponendomi questi canoni come normali.


Infatti ho parlato di modellare non a caso. Una plastilina, una costruzione Lego.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

*Andrea Nicole intervistata al Fatto Quotidiano: "A Uomini e Donne cerco *_*un uomo comprensivo, intelligente, un uomo che sappia guardare oltre”.*_


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> domanda da ignorante: se uno non trova attrazione per un trans in quanto trans è transfobico?


È anche sessista, perché le trans sono donne a tutti gli effetti  .


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Immagino che sia li per meritocrazia e non perché travione


Ti dirò di più, è chiaro che la De Filippi ha cercato apposta un caso umano e non solo. L'avrà cercato/a anche "intelligente" e dalla buona dialettica (ovviamente al confronto con gli altri concorrenti di quel "programma"), per far vedere che "trans è più belloh".


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella prossima edizione del programma pomeridiano di Canale 5 "*Uomini e Donne*" condotto da *Maria De Filippi*, che tornerà in onda a settembre 2021, ci sarà una rivoluzione.
> 
> Come annunciato da Dagospia, sul trono siederà la prima tronista transgender; trattasi di una commessa, in passato uomo e che ha concluso il percorso di transizione per diventare donna.


ma come funziona uomini e donne?
Se qualcuno si dimostra non interessato passerà per mostro?


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Nicole intervistata al Fatto Quotidiano: "A Uomini e Donne cerco *_*un uomo comprensivo, intelligente, un uomo che sappia guardare oltre”.*_



Sì, pure su Tinder (dove ormai regnano incontrastati) è pieno. E lo slogan è sempre lo stesso "Uomini senza paraocchi, che sanno guardare oltre, e che sono avanti".

Io preferisco restare sempre "dietro". Anche per una questione di sicurezza...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Nicole intervistata al Fatto Quotidiano: "A Uomini e Donne cerco *_*un uomo comprensivo, intelligente, un uomo che sappia guardare oltre”.*_



Su Ammazzonne è pieno di dildos, magari non molto intelligenti, ma una volta acquistati non fanno nessuna domanda e risulteranno sicuramente comprensivi.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per me si possono anche Inc...a vicenda. Non si azzardassero però ad entrare nelle scuole con questi argomenti sti malati...


L'unica cosa che ci deve interessare è questa, la tv si può anche spegnere.


----------

